# Advice Needed



## permit (May 10, 2003)

I am looking to buy a used SUV in the range of less than 14K. It needs to double as my boat tower (less than 2000 lbs.) and must be an SUV as a pick up will not work for other reasons. I am looking for advise as my last 4x4s have been Toyota Tacoma p/u and i am not really up to speed on what goes through the sand well. 100% of use will be on the OBX beaches. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Jeep Cherokee


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with my nissan xterra, one of the very few basic 4WD SUV's available anymore. I've been a jeep guy for the past thirty years, but they have become more of a SV than an sUv lately...........................


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Im partial to a Tahoe or Suburban. Really great in the sand.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Byron/pa said:


> I'm pretty happy with my nissan xterra, one of the very few basic 4WD SUV's available anymore. I've been a jeep guy for the past thirty years, but they have become more of a SV than an sUv lately...........................


^^^^^^This. I wouldn't want to take one of the newer Cherokees off road. Older cherokees are dope, and you can get one a lot cheaper than 14k. Not sure what an xterras towing capacity is but guys do well with them up here on the trails. Sounds like you're looking for something a little nicer though so I'd go with the xterra.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

If I was in your position I would be getting as much 4Runner as I could find for $14k. They are just fine off road, including on the beach, and tough to beat from a reliability standpoint. That money gets you a mid-00s with under 100k miles without too much effort. 

Honestly you don't need a ton of off road capability for the beach anyway, just ground clearance, 4wd, and properly deflated tires will get you where you need to go. The beach is kind of a funny situation, play it smart and any decent truck/SUV will take good care of you. Play it just a little stupid and no amount of off road capability will save you.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Carolina Rebel said:


> If I was in your position I would be getting as much 4Runner as I could find for $14k...


this has been, and continues to be, the correct answer.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

excursion


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

4runners are ok but lack space. You can get a dang nice full size SUV for $14k.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

1BadF350 said:


> I'm partial to a Tahoe or Suburban. Really great in the sand.


My son and his wife have 2005 Tahoe's he says they are the best four wheel vehicles he has ever had. My wife and I have 2005 Trailblazers and I feel the same way, I have owned four wheel drive vehicles since 1958. I can fit a 4 x8 piece of plywood over the wheels in the back, four door so you don't have to crawl over junk to reach something in the back.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

ok i am still looking but have a couple follow up questions based on some of your comments:
1) why avoid the newer jeep grand cherokees? what has changed?
2) i have heard to avoid xterras from 2004-07, why?
3) no one mentioned the toyota land cruiser, why?
4) any years to avoid in either the tahoe or 4runner?

thanks again guys..............


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

no one mentioned landcruisers because the new ones are insanely expensive. the old ones are great beachbuggies.

that advice makes no sense for xterras, because 04 is first gen and 05-07 is second gen. i used to have a first gen and it was a great vehicle. the second gens don't have great interior/exterior build quality, but the drivetrain components are fine as long as you aren't rock-crawling.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

permit said:


> ok i am still looking but have a couple follow up questions based on some of your comments:
> 1) why avoid the newer jeep grand cherokees? what has changed?
> 2) i have heard to avoid xterras from 2004-07, why?
> 3) no one mentioned the toyota land cruiser, why?
> ...


the issue with the xterras is from 05-07 some of them had transmission/radiator issues. basically coolant was leaking into the transmissions and frying them. there was a class action suit about it. and it was hit or miss if you got a lemon. a way around it was to put an external coolant on the tranny, or something like that. anyhow 04 or before no issues and 08 and after no issues. looking at one to be my next purchase. besides that issue ive heard all great things.
http://www.carcomplaints.com/Nissan/Xterra/


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You can get a lot of bang for you buck with a box body Cherokee with money left to trick it out with lift&tires & a winch if you wanted. Plus parts are easy to come by. 4 runners are bad ass but they retain value so you're going to pay to get a nice one.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

permit said:


> ok i am still looking but have a couple follow up questions based on some of your comments:
> 1) why avoid the newer jeep grand cherokees? what has changed?
> 2) i have heard to avoid xterras from 2004-07, why?
> 3) no one mentioned the toyota land cruiser, why?
> ...


1. They're just not the same nitty gritty off road vehicles they used to be. I wouldn't trust the suspension on the newer grand cherokees on any moderately rough trail. Even my 02 GC is NOTHING compared to my tacoma in the off road department
2. I've never heard that before. That sounds like one man's opinion.
3. If you're thinking about getting a landcruiser, stop, pause, and go buy a 4runner. There's a reason guys trick those out and drive them on top of boulders.
4. In regards to the tahoe I really don't know. Never have ripped in one. In regards to the 4runner, for the money you're talking you could get something up to a 2005 with less than 100000 miles about. Any model 4runner around that era is will do the job well.

To sum up what I'm trying to tell you, go buy a 4runner.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

sega not my opinion its the opinion of lots of people its a stated fact to the point which Nissan settled a class action lawsuit. follow the link I posted if you thinks its an opinion. 05-07 xterras can have issues.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

cooper138 said:


> sega not my opinion its the opinion of lots of people its a stated fact to the point which Nissan settled a class action lawsuit. follow the link I posted if you thinks its an opinion. 05-07 xterras can have issues.


Huh I've never heard of that! Well that's crappy. I live near sleepy creek where a lot of guys come out to hit the trails. We see a lot of cool rigs during the warmer months. Tacomas, 4runners, cherokees, wranglers, rangers, but never once have I seen a xterra climbing any of the trails.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sega said:


> Huh I've never heard of that! Well that's crappy. I live near sleepy creek where a lot of guys come out to hit the trails. We see a lot of cool rigs during the warmer months. Tacomas, 4runners, cherokees, wranglers, rangers, but never once have I seen a xterra climbing any of the trails.


yeah kinda a raw deal if you got stuck with one, seems to be you get a bad one or you don't, kept seeing good deals on certain years and figured out why when I looked it up. When you say climbing do you mean like steep trail climbs or just average trail cruising? im still looking at an xterra but mostly for dirt roads and beach use. always a little concerning when you hear someone say they never see something, raises the eyebrow of concern. Thanks


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone ever own a Quigley 4x4 van?


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

Just want to say thanks for all the good advise............


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

well a final update, last week i was lucky enough to find a 2006 Toyota Land Cruiser in my price range............see you on the beach soon


----------



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

Whatever you get make sure you get a mechanic to check it out before you buy it, and test the 4x4 in the air before you get it. Only reason I say this is when I purchased my truck we pushed the 4x button and felt the transfer case clunk into gear but the power wasn't making it to the wheels, the mechanic finally found a leaky vacuum line and fixed it but that was after being at the beach for a week with 2x.

Also think about the size you want, 4Runners are great trucks, as are Tahoe's and Suburban's, all depends on what size you want. IMO all three of those are also pretty dang reliable overall.

I'm also of the opinion that Carolina Rebel shared, I've seen ancient trucks and brand new F-250's on the beach, it always seems like people don't get stuck because of their trucks, but because they didn't use their brain. be smart, stop on firmer sand, don't brake or accelerate too hard and you'll be fine in most any 4x truck.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

no need to check the 4x4, it is full time, if it runs, it works...........though i did have the entire vehicle checked out by toyota.....


----------

